# Aloha vs EIC



## VR2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone give me any info about Aloha College and English International College?
Local reputations, how do they differ (aside from IB vs A Levels), parents' views etc?? 

I have visited Aloha but not EIC yet, so ANY info would be appreciated! Especially the local opinions and knowledge that you only pick up from people's personal experiences - I am still in London, not moved to Marbella yet so have no one to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Aloha college has "the" reputation (In a good way lol)!! I dont know about the English college, but I suspect its good, as most seem to be the closer you get to Marbella for some reason. Have a look look thru this site, which is kinda the governing body http://www.nabss.org/

jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

VR2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give me any info about Aloha College and English International College?
> Local reputations, how do they differ (aside from IB vs A Levels), parents' views etc??
> ...


Both schools have a very good reputation, as has Swans in Marbella. We looked at them a few years ago when we moved over, but couldn't afford the fees for three children in secondary school!


----------



## VR2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for that!


----------

